# Got plans?



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

I came across this link from The University of Tennessee Extension on another forum and wanted to share it here...

http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/extension/ExtPubs/PlanList97.htm

Lots of plans for homesteading, ranching, even a couple log cabin plans.

I'll be printing off a slug of these Monday on my big plotter to have for reference...


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I have notebooks full of plans! I love making them, figuring out the details, measurements measurements measurements, drawing things up on anything I can find ... I also love looking at other people's plans and getting ideas for more plans 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have tons of Ana White building plans on a flash drive. So far all the ones we have used have turned out great!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Jewel said:


> I have notebooks full of plans! I love making them, figuring out the details, measurements measurements measurements, drawing things up on anything I can find ... I also love looking at other people's plans and getting ideas for more plans
> 
> Thanks for posting!


I like doing this with yard & orchard plans.
My favorite book for this is "Decorating Eden" a complete Sourcebook of classic garden details.
It has everything from Alcoves to wells, even a glossary & suppliers list.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I've down loaded plans from there. University of Auburn and South Carolina has great plans and information. One of the Texas universities has some but I lost that link.


----------

